# What do you think? Is she pregnant?



## mdavenport121 (Oct 25, 2012)

I put her with a buck at the first of December. In February she looked like she aborted her kids, bloody tail and bloody girl parts. I never found the evidence of an aborted kid. I kept her with the buck until the end of March. She has not had a kid, ever. I put her with a buck during the middle of May. The buck chased her around in May, so if she bred she should kid anytime. I haven't seen the buck chase her around in the last three to four months, so one would think she could have a kid within a month at least. Her bag is not filling out at all. And she doesn't look real big. She has always been a slender goat. I'm thinking if she does not kid by the first of the year I will get rid of her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, she isn't kidding in the next 2 or 3 or even 4 weeks in my opinion. In fact I don't think she is due in the next couple of months if she is pregnant at all.  

What breed is she?


----------



## mdavenport121 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mostly Boer, but she is small. I don't think so either because their has been absolutely ZERO utter development. I had my first and only one kid in May, she is the same age as the one who kidded in May. The one who kidded in May never got real big, but her utter developed a lot more than this one has.

Here is what she looked like in July.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 25, 2012)

If she was mine, I would treat her for 5 days with LA 200 and then wait a week and give her a shot of lutalyse or use a CDIR to bring her into heat and put her with the buck.
But you woudl want to be sure she isn't pregnant first. 

You can have bloodwork done to determine if she is pregnant.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 18, 2012)

She's starting to look a little bit more rounded. She would be a first timer. I'm pretty new to this, but I read that a first timer usually just has one. So I would not expect her to get to big. I'm just waiting for her utter to develop.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Id say send in blood work or get her ultrasounded just to be sure. Looks like she could be though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 19, 2012)

She is starting to show signs of looking pregnant. 
In my experience they normally have twins.  First timers are more likely to have a single than older does, but still singles are not that common.  I had 6 first timers this year, and only one had a single, the rest all had twins.  With her belly getting bigger, and no udder developement, she just could have a ways to go.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had not been able to check the goats that I have in the pasture since Sunday. After seeing them today, she is definitely prego. She's a small goat, but getting thicker through the mid section.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 19, 2012)

This is mooch. I got her the same time I got granny. I probably should have got her a little more healthy before putting her with the buck. I bought her in June for cheap and put her directly with the buck. She is a large framed girl and would love for her to have some babies. She has not gotten much bigger in the mid section the last couple of months, but it looks like her utter is starting to form.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing the blood test, but I'm a little nervous sticking their jugular vein.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 3, 2013)

If I can do the blood test, you can!! Of course my husband I needed marriage counseling by the time we got it done but it was worth it! Lol j/k


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you have to buy the supplies (tubes) from bio tracking before sending it off?


----------



## G6momma (Jan 3, 2013)

We did, but I guess you can get the supplies other places?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*It's super cheap and easy to get the goat starter kit from biotracking. Mine came in just a couple days. I'll be sending my goats blood off monday to see if they are pregnant. There are directions and everything you need in the package. I'm glad I decided to get it. *


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know if I can hold down the big red headed girl. I bet she weighs 200 pounds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2013)

How is the black doe looking? any changes. by now it has been 2 months since you first posted a picture of her. I would think she would be showing by now if she was bred.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 7, 2013)

Now Mooch looks pregnant. Not so much the other doe.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are both pregnant. Mooch has looked that big for a couple of months, but her udder looks like it may start to be developing. 

My three first timers I put with the buck at the end of October are starting to look a little more rounder. If my breeding date is right, they should kid around April 6. It sure is easier to tell when first timers are bred, they make a mess. 

Here are side by side pictures of the black headed doe. From the pictures, it looks like her teats are starting to drop a little.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks preggers to me.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah she looks it according to those pics side by side.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think so but don't count those goaties yet!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll try to get pictures tomorrow evening, it's been dark when I've been able to get out there to see them. They are definitely pregnant. I'd say about a month off. Piggy looks really fat and her bag is starting to drop. Mooch doesn't look much bigger in the mid section, but her bag is getting bigger. Tonight was the first time I looked at them really good in about 5 days.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 22, 2013)

This was my surprise today with Mooch.








Piggy is getting closer!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Jan 22, 2013)

When do you think piggy is due?


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 22, 2013)

Not a clue. Maybe a month. I'm not sure when she bred. She's been with the buck since last January.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 22, 2013)

whoo hoo!   Way to go Mooch.   what a nice chunky baby.    Love those stocky little legs.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Feb 4, 2013)

She's getting close!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry about the pictures not being there anymore. I moved them within my  photo bucket library. Here's some updated photos.





December 16





January 22






February 21





February 21


----------

